# Το ηφαίστειο και ο Φρανκενστάιν



## nickel (Apr 15, 2010)

Ο _Φρανκενστάιν_ μπορεί να μην είχε γραφτεί αν δεν γινόταν η έκρηξη του ηφαιστείου Τάμπορα της Ινδονησίας το 1815.

Διάβαζα σήμερα (και τώρα είδα και στις ειδήσεις) για το ισλανδικό ηφαιστειακό νέφος, που προς το παρόν απειλεί μόνο πτήσεις, και θυμήθηκα την εξής ιστορία που είχα γράψει κάπου.

H Μαίρη Σέλεϊ έγραψε το μυθιστόρημα _Φρανκενστάιν ή ο σύγχρονος Προμηθέας_ όταν ήταν 19 χρόνων, λίγο πριν παντρευτεί τον Σέλεϊ. Το έναυσμα για τη συγγραφή του δόθηκε σε μια από τις πιο διάσημες λογοτεχνικές βραδιές, στις 16 Ιουνίου 1816. Η Μαίρη βρισκόταν με τον Σέλεϊ στην Ελβετία και εκείνη τη νύχτα την πέρασαν στη βίλα του λόρδου Βύρωνα στις όχθες της λίμνης της Γενεύης. Ο καιρός όλες εκείνες τις μέρες ήταν βροχερός και η παρέα περνούσε την ώρα της με αφηγήσεις ιστοριών για φαντάσματα. Ο λόρδος Βύρων πρότεινε ένα διαγωνισμό: να γράψει ο καθένας τους από μια ιστορία τρόμου. Πέρασε μια βδομάδα μέχρι να εμπνευστεί η Μαίρη τη δική της ιστορία για τον αποκρυφιστή Βίκτορα Φρανκενστάιν και το τερατώδες πλάσμα που δημιούργησε. Ολοκλήρωσε το γράψιμό της τον Μάιο του 1817 και την πρωτοχρονιά του 1818 ο _Φρανκενστάιν_ κυκλοφόρησε σε βιβλίο.

Ακόμα κι αν δεν έχετε διαβάσει το βιβλίο, θα έχετε δει κάποια από τις 100 τουλάχιστον κινηματογραφικές παραλλαγές του μύθου. Την πρώτη απ’ όλες τη γύρισε το κινηματογραφικό στούντιο του εφευρέτη Τόμας Έντισον το 1910 (ένα 12λεπτο φιλμάκι που διασώζεται σε μία και μοναδική κόπια).

Μα, θα πείτε, τι σχέση έχει το ηφαίστειο με όλα αυτά; Η έκρηξη του Τάμπορα στην Ινδονησία τον Απρίλιο του 1815 είναι η μεγαλύτερη και πιο πολύνεκρη έκρηξη ηφαιστείου στην ιστορία. Σκότωσε 12.000 ανθρώπους και άλλοι 80.000 πέθαναν από πείνα και αρρώστιες. 

Σημειώθηκαν μεγάλες κλιματολογικές αλλαγές σ’ όλο τον κόσμο. Το καλοκαίρι του 1816, στην Ευρώπη και τις ΗΠΑ έπεφταν συνεχώς βροχές, ακόμα και χιόνι, σε σημείο που το 1816 έγινε γνωστό σαν «το έτος χωρίς καλοκαίρι». Εκείνες οι αδιάκοπες βροχές ήταν που κράτησαν καθηλωμένους μες στο σπίτι τους ποιητές και την παρέα τους. Μάλιστα η ιδέα του λόρδου Βύρωνα ενέπνευσε άλλη μια λογοτεχνική πρωτιά. Στην παρέα τους ήταν και ο φίλος και προσωπικός γιατρός του Βύρωνα, Τζον Πολίντορι, ο οποίος, ανταποκρινόμενος στην πρόκληση του λόρδου, έγραψε την πρώτη ιστορία για βρικόλακες, _Το βαμπίρ_ (_The Vampyre_).​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 15, 2010)

Στο βιβλίο Οι χειρότερες αποφάσεις της ιστορίας αναφέρεται η εξής περίεργη ιστορία, που αποδίδεται στη Μαίρη Σέλεϊ:

Υπάρχει μια άγνωστη και αξιοπερίεργη εξήγηση για την απερίσκεπτη απόφαση του Ναπολέοντα να εγκαταλείψει το Βιτέμπσκ. Οι κατάσκοποι του Ναπολέοντα τού πήγαν ένα κουτί γεμάτο χαρτιά. Φαινόταν να έχει εξαιρετική στρατιωτική σημασία — αναφέρονταν σε έναν Άγγλο που βρισκόταν σε ρωσικό πλοίο και έπαιρνε μέρος στις ενέργειες των γάλλων φιλοβασιλικών. Οι επιστολές ήταν κυρίως στα αγγλικά και κλήθηκαν τέσσερις γλωσσομαθείς αξιωματικοί να τις μεταφράσουν και να τις διαβάσουν στον αυτοκράτορα. Δέκα βράδια συνεχώς διάβαζαν τα κείμενα στο Ναπολέοντα· σύντομα ήταν προφανές ότι τα χαρτιά δεν παρουσίαζαν ενδιαφέρον ως γεγονότα, αλλά έμοιαζαν να μαγνητίζουν παράξενα τον αυτοκράτορα, ο οποίος συχνά διέκοπτε την ανάγνωση της ιστορίας για να κάνει σχόλια και να ευχαριστήσει την Θεία Πρόνοια που έφερε τα χαρτιά στο δρόμο του. Το δέκατο βράδυ, ο Ναπολέων έχασε ξαφνικά την ψυχραιμία του και διέταξε να τα κάψουν. Οι μεταφραστές φοβήθηκαν ότι θα έχαναν τη ζωή τους, αφού έτρεμαν τον χαρακτήρα του αυτοκράτορα, αλλά είχαν τόση περιέργεια που παράκουσαν τις διαταγές, διάβασαν τα υπόλοιπα κείμενα, και τα κράτησαν. Ο γαλλικός στρατός μέσα σε δυο μέρες βρισκόταν ξανά στο δρόμο προς τη Μόσχα και την καταστροφή. Αυτή η ιστορία θα μπορούσε να είναι ένας σύγχρονος αστικός μύθος, αλλά η ύπαρξη των επιζώντων μεταφραστών είναι αδιαμφισβήτητη (αν και ο ένας σκοτώθηκε στο Μποροντίνο), αφού έγραψαν την ιστορία μετά το τέλος του πολέμου. Οι αναφορές τους σώθηκαν και αργότερα αναγνώρισαν σε αυτές στοιχεία του μυθιστορήματος _Φρανκενστάιν _της Μαίρης Σέλεϊ.

Λέγεται ότι η σύνδεση της ιστορίας αυτής με τον Φρανκενστάιν επινοήθηκε από τη Μαίρη Σέλεϊ. Ο δυναμισμός και η ξαφνική πτώση του Ναπολέοντα σίγουρα γοήτευσαν πολλούς. Ωστόσο, δεν υπάρχει αναφορά που να εξηγεί γιατί αυτή η ιστορία εξόργισε ξαφνικά τον Ναπολέοντα. Μπορούμε μόνο να υποθέσουμε ότι η αλληγορική καταστροφή ενός ανθρώπου ο οποίος προσπάθησε να επιβληθεί στη φύση και τον κόσμο — μια ιστορία που εύκολα συνδέεται με τον Ναπολέοντα — αποδείχθηκε πολύ βαρύ φορτίο για τον εύθραυστο ψυχισμό του αυτοκράτορα.​


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2012)

Να θυμίζουμε πότε πότε ότι ο Φρανκενστάιν είναι ο Βίκτορ Φρανκενστάιν, ο αποκρυφιστής ο οποίος δημιούργησε το τερατώδες πλάσμα, το οποίο θα έπρεπε να λέγεται «το τέρας του Φρανκενστάιν» (Frankenstein's monster). Το πρόβλημα ταυτότητας το έχουν και οι αγγλόφωνοι. Γράφει η Wikipedia:

Since publication of the novel, the name "Frankenstein" is often used to refer to the monster itself, as is done in the stage adaptation by Peggy Webling. This usage is sometimes considered erroneous, but usage commentators regard the monster sense of "Frankenstein" as well-established and not an error. In the novel, the monster is identified via words such as "creature," "monster", "fiend", "wretch", "vile insect", "daemon", and "it". Speaking to Dr. Frankenstein, the monster refers to himself as "the Adam of your labors", and elsewhere as someone who "would have" been "your Adam", but is instead your "fallen angel."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frankenstein

Το διαδεδομένο λάθος σε αναγκάζει να κοντοστέκεσαι κάθε φορά που βλέπεις μπροστά σου τον «Φρανκενστάιν»: Ποιος να είναι τώρα αυτός; Κάποιος που ασχολείται με ανορθόδοξα ή και επικίνδυνα πειράματα; Ή το τέρας που προκύπτει από τέτοια πειράματα;

Διαβάζω π.χ. στον Μανδραβέλη της Κυριακάτικης Καθημερινής):
Είναι επόμενο, λοιπόν, η συντηρητική επιλογή να ξεκινάει με πλεονέκτημα. Κατ’ αρχάς, παίζει εντός έδρας. Μπορεί να απευθυνθεί στους πολίτες με ένα συντριπτικό επιχείρημα: ο κόσμος που ζούμε. Εχει τα στραβά του, αλλά, βρε αδελφέ, δεν είναι ό,τι χειρότερο μπορούμε να φανταστούμε. Εντάξει! Μπορεί να πεθαίνει κόσμος της πείνας επειδή ζει σε άνυδρες περιοχές, αλλά ποιος ξέρει τι κινδύνους θα διατρέξουμε εφαρμόζοντας τη γενετική τεχνολογία που επιτρέπει στο καλαμπόκι να αναπτύσσεται με λιγότερο νερό! Ο μυθικός *Φρανκεστάιν καραδοκεί. Προσοχή! Δεν υπήρξε ποτέ Φρανκεστάιν· ήταν ένας λογοτεχνικός ήρωας της Μέρι Σέλεϊ, που αποτύπωσε με τον καλύτερο τρόπο τον φόβο για το μέλλον. Τα νέα πράγματα που θα προσπαθήσουμε να κάνουμε, τελικά θα στραφούν εναντίον μας. Γι’ αυτό, όπως λέμε, είναι προτιμότερο να καθίσουμε στ’ αυγά μας.

Ομολογώ ότι μπερδεύτηκα. Όπως άλλωστε με μπερδεύουν τίτλοι της Καθημερινής όπως: *Οι νεοσυντηρητικοί σε ρόλο Φρανκενστάιν* (εδώ είναι οι δημιουργοί) ή *Οι Φρανκενστάιν της διαφθοράς* (εδώ μάλλον έχουμε να κάνουμε με τα τέρατα).

*Βλέπουμε επίσης ότι, στο διαδίκτυο, στους δύο _Φρανκενστάιν_ αντιστοιχεί και ένας *_Φρανκεστάιν_.


----------

